# need info on how to convert go kart



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

eracer90 said:


> i have a go kart , in particular this one
> i would like to convert it to a electric weekend racer.


Hi 90,

Although there is no dedicated sub forum for carts, there have been several threads regarding electric go-carts. Sometimes they end up here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/electric-bikes-11.html Systems from smaller bikes should work on a cart.

Also use the search feature on this forum.

major


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi 90!

Follow my link.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/drag-racing-go-kart-41436.html

Albano


----------

